# Nova Scotia



## stalk-and-drop (Mar 1, 2007)

The family and I are heading out to Nova Scotia for a couple weeks of well deserved R&R. I'm bringing my bow (of course), and was wondering if anybody knows of a place to shoot in the Bridgewater area.
Any leads would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

If you want to know what's availlable in NS, check out these sites:

http://archery.14.forumer.com
and
www.aans.ca

There is a club near bridgewater but not sure if they have a range open all the time. If you want to on a FITA range, there is one in Enfield near the Halifax international airport and one more in Shad Bay near Peggy's cove.

I'm sure if you post on one of the site above, someone might tell you more about the Bridgewater club. The first link gets a lot more traffic so I would start there.

Cheers,


----------



## stalk-and-drop (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks!

There's more than I thought out there!


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey there! I live in Bridgewater, myself. I go the the Pine Grove Archer's Club(right outside Bridgewater). We're open every *Thursday from 6-8PM*, depending on the weather.
There are directions on the AANS site posted above.


----------

